# Different way to mount ledger board?



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

How about posts beside the house with beams on top, the same idea as the outer side of the pergola?


----------



## WicRules (Sep 8, 2012)

I have thought about that. I'd really like to not have to block any of the casement windows on the sunroom if I could avaoid it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or remove the gutters and fashia and cut the roof back enough so the beams are sitting on top of the wall.
If I understand you correctly just trying to lag bolt a ledger though the end grain on a rafter will have little strength. That's the weakest part of the board.

I'm also concered with how you have the roof ending right in front of that fireplace.
Just thinking about rain water run off.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I like mae-ling/s free standing idea. And not to pull out a can of semantics all over you, a true pergola is free standing.
I don't like the pipe idea, mostly 'cause i don't understand it. What are pipes to be fastened to? The header? In that case why not leave them out and attach ledger there? No more problem weather proofing than rafter attachment. Your weather proofing is gonna be out there at fascia and new roof.
You "spoke" with architect, did he actually see the place? Will the rafters hold against outward pressure trying to bow out wall and downward pressure trying to leverage ridge up?
But if architect approves, i ain't gonna argue, learned long ago not to argue with archies, do it their way, if gotta come bck and rip it all out and start over, it ain't on my nickel, in fact I get more nickels. Falsh and seal real good where new roof meets old, From drawing looks like new roof is right up under faschia, use some wide Z flashing there. Under existing shingles, down fascia and out over new roof. 
Last final concern, slope of new roof, from personal experince with my own similar patio cover, with coruugated roof. I removed faschia,attached new rafters directly to rafter tails no ledger, I had lighter rafters than your beams. Had similar change in roof slope, still well within panels recommended minimum, had over a foot of flashing over it. Rain runs down house roof and right across new just fine. For a while. At change in slope, water drops leaves, twigs, other debris, eventually settles and packs into valleys of corrugated, creates a dam at flashing edge. You may get more dropped debris at the water fall created by having new roof under fascia. Water backs up under flashing and despite under flashing and all my caulking I still get leaks where where new meets old and length wise seams at high ends. I've added another foot of flashing, helped some. Dam is way up the slope and hard to reach, I even made a "rake" from 1X4 cut to match corrugations and screw together paint roller handle extender, unweildy especially on step ladder that I gotta get out and lug around. I wish now I had started roof higher on house roof to get more slope, still have change but maybe wouldn't be so bad. But i was being cheap trying to get by with fewer panels and seams across roof. Still had some Cause lengths and widths worked out to where I had some cut offs that could be seamed and run up the last space. Hopefully you can use all full length pieces. If not, make your seams at low end. Cause I got one that is way too high and it is right where I walk out door during rain to stand in disgust at dribbles and cold water drips right down the back of my neck. I really oughta fix it, there was the time big drop landed right on lap top key board and for a while I couldn't waste time tellin' other people how *they* should do things, but can't fix it in rain, and when its not raining....


----------



## WicRules (Sep 8, 2012)

The ledger board would actually be on the bottom of the tails, not on the end. Basically, rotate your typical ledger board and attach it to the bottom of the tails, not the ends.


----------



## WicRules (Sep 8, 2012)

The architect came out to the house and discussed different ways of doing things. That was just one of many ways we talked about. This way being one I could easily do myself. I don't really want to cut back rafters, etc. At that point, I might as well go full-bore and build a full-up covered patio.

Thanks for the thoughts. I'll have to think about the runoff on the fireplace.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"The ledger board would actually be on the bottom of the tails" i got that part from very nice drawing.
"I'll have to think about the runoff on the fireplace." Rain gutter, half round bronze color to match how well everything else will look.
You *are* building a " a full-up covered patio" as far as I can tell, I don't really understand what you mean by that. If architect says hanging ledger will work, and you can do it easily, do it, and what ever you do, you wanta "go full bore."


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I assume that snow load is not a factor! Otherwise, hanging the ledger on the underside of the rafter tails would not be an option.

Using sleeves through the stone veneer would place weight on the stone and is not likely a good idea.
I would say that the top course of the stone should be removed, a suitable flashing installed to cap the stone work and then install the ledger to the wall framing.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

How are you attaching the rafters to the ledger board on the flat?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

in the drawing you show the ledger attatched to the rafter as being almost horizontal, it will be tipped the same angle as the rafters.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

DannyT said:


> in the drawing you show the ledger attatched to the rafter as being almost horizontal, it will be tipped the same angle as the rafters.


Not necessarily it depends on the type of rafter.
Some bring the bottom chord of a truss right out to the fascia, this allows extra room for insulation.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Or remove the gutters and fashia and cut the roof back enough so the beams are sitting on top of the wall.
> If I understand you correctly just trying to lag bolt a ledger though the end grain on a rafter will have little strength. That's the weakest part of the board.
> 
> I'm also concered with how you have the roof ending right in front of that fireplace.
> Just thinking about rain water run off.


"I second that, cut everything back and place the rafters on the top plates of the wall". That way you'll have a solid roof system and the height will be great, not closed in feeling".


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"Using sleeves.." Oh, now I see what Wic meant. Duh! You wouldn't beleave the bizarre image I had in my mind. Stupid brain, go away and leave me alone.
Well, *Wic*, so far it seems that none of us is much in favor of your architects idea. Could be a tiny bit of prejudice if some of them have had some similar experiences I've had with some architects. But i think these are the voices of experience. Some architects lean towards the "artsy" side, some more to the engineering side of their trade, here you need an engineer type.
*mae*, "How are you attaching the rafters..." there's gotta be a hanger for that, somthin similar in appearance to deck post tie, a U with mounting flanges. I'd wanta *bolt* those to horizontal ledger afore installing it. I've used over sized top flange joist hangers to suspend joists below beams and properly oriented ledgers ( say a 2X4 in 2X6 hanger):whistling2: they'd have to be preinstalled too, maybe in pairs. There are wrought iron ones that hang over and down both sides of a beam, true hangers as there are no fastener holes. But...
*wic*, how are you fastening ledger to rafters?

Is there a zero-clearance chimney available for the fire place? Consider moving fireplace under canopy or extending roof? A flashing concern there, possibly debris/rain diverter.

*I third Joe's idea*, its not that hard to do. Its what I did, except I bird mouthed new rafters (at the wrong end) and ran them up under existing roof a few feet and tied them into existing but reinforced trusses. But then mine leaks, so whadda I know? sigh...(That might have had something to do with strange gravity shift anomaly that occured while building it)


----------

